# Best Auto-flowering strain for my $$



## BSki8950 (Jan 28, 2010)

Hey everyone,

                     Its been a few years since ive been here. Everything seems great. I was just looking for some input. Im looking to grab a 10 pack of auto-flowering seeds. I was wondering what would be the best bet for my $ and also be pretty reliable. Any input would be appreciated. Good to be back !!


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 28, 2010)

Welcome back, BSki .  Short Stuff autos seem to be all the rage around here at the moment.  I'm excited about my Lowlife Ak47 which just arrived this morning.  HippyinEngland has a gj of his AK47.  I hear great things about Buddha White Dwarf, too.  Stay tuned, I'm sure you'll get more opinions.


----------



## Locked (Jan 28, 2010)

I hve grown the following autos in the last years time:
White Dwarf by Buddha(my favorite auto...I hve grown this strain numerous times)
Russian Rocket Fuel(Good yield and good smoke)
SnowRyder(okay yield and good smoke)
PakistaniRyder(This one was not stable and did not auto flower...when I flipped it it flowered and the smoke was excellent)

Regular Short Stuff(This was the worst...low yield and okay smoke)


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 28, 2010)

Kinda ticks me off DS raised the prices of the Short Stuff series by 12 bucks or so per pack.
But still the best value out there outside the White/Red Dwarfs.

AutoFems have nice prices but sell in packs of 3.


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for the input


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 29, 2010)

Ive grown Easyryder and Roadrunner both out...  Both yielded over 35g's per plant and taste great...  many pics in my journal below...


----------



## BSki8950 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, appreciate the feedback.


----------



## Trafic (Feb 8, 2010)

Lowlife AK47 is awesome.

I'm growing some Easy Rider now.  We'll see how it goes.


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 23, 2010)

This is the Iranian auto I grew last summer. One crop in July another in August. Yield was abut 3oz per plant and was potent. I will definately be doing them again this year.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 23, 2010)

WOW I'm drooling. I just cracked open some auto AK47s (shout out to Art ).
There's a bit of a debate here on yield indoors vs outdoors with autos. I've never heard of this Iranian Auto.... please tell more.....


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> WOW I'm drooling. I just cracked open some auto AK47s (shout out to Art ).
> There's a bit of a debate here on yield indoors vs outdoors with autos. I've never heard of this Iranian Auto.... please tell more.....



I think if they are grown outdoors at the correct time you cld grow some monsters....the sun trumps any indoor light you can buy. It will all come down to time of year, location, and how well your autos do as far as pests and other problems that will hinder growth...


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

Nice autos chem....never heard of that strain but they look very nice.


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 23, 2010)

I have heard of people getting bigger yields but have not seen it with my own eyes.


----------



## Locked (Feb 23, 2010)

chemdawg said:
			
		

> I have heard of people getting bigger yields but have not seen it with my own eyes.



I think Auto AK-47 in a dialed in hydro grow wld produce some serious weight...if I was more of a hydro guy I wld gve it a run myself...but I am actually going to shut it down this summer and take a break...kinda burnt out a bit...


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 24, 2010)

I probably should add that we did a side by side taste test on these with OG Kush. The OG tasted better IMO but the potency was about the same


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 24, 2010)

I only found one provider of these Iranian auto seeds out of Canada. I've heard bad things about seeds from Canada being shipped into the states being confiscated recently. Obviously you got yours Chemdog. Who did you get yours from?


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

OldHippieChick said:
			
		

> I only found one provider of these Iranian auto seeds out of Canada. I've heard bad things about seeds from Canada being shipped into the states being confiscated recently. Obviously you got yours Chemdog. Who did you get yours from?


 
did I miss something?  I get my seeds from Canada, I haven't made an order in a few months, but I have always recieved my beans.  Just wondering what or who are you talking about with orders from Canada to the US?  Unless your saying the company that you found carrying these seeds is not reputable...I don't understand...but then I'm pretty baked atm to...lol


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 24, 2010)

Hey LF - It didn't register but I read it on some forum *recently*. Not trying to start a rumor - just asking.


----------



## chemdawg (Feb 24, 2010)

I've ordered about 7 times from dr.greenthumb and have had no problem


----------

